# A couple new image transfers-color infrared



## terri (Dec 2, 2005)

These are a couple of samples of Polaroid image transfers from my Kodak EIR film negatives. I like using film strips instead of slides sometimes, for a different effect. I used Polapan Pro 100 4x5 sheet film for these, projected from my Daylab.

These were taken in Las Vegas at the "Little New York" area. 

I call this one "Gothic City"  








The Statue of Liberty:








I think Las Vegas should only be presented in a surreal kind of fashion, and these color infrared negatives looked good to me for this purpose.  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ferny (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too tired to think of words so I'll just have to use smillies. Sorry.

  :cheer: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome stuff, the Pepsi sign really makes the first one!

Rob


----------



## Karalee (Dec 2, 2005)

Ooh terri brings us life again! These are great, I like the negative effect, especially in the statue of liberty!

Hmm I might start trolling through to see if I have any good negatives to put in the slide printer.I have been uninspired to do much of anything since the print exchange.

That nyny roller coaster is crazy man!


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!  

Kara: negatives can be a lot of fun. Kinda tricky with the color film, so look for images with good graphic lines. Just remember you have to like the way the _negative_ looks, because that's what you'll see on the P-film. I tossed out a _lot_ before I got the hang of it.  

Aren't you gonna be snowed in this weekend?  I hope you do some; I'd love to see them!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 2, 2005)

Ill be scouring through negatives tonight to look for ONE negative in particular 

Wish me luck


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2005)

These are great! I really like the lines in the first one. It looks like it's almost an old photography with the Pepsi Cola sign and the way the colors come out. Awesome job!


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you! I didn't think of it like that, but you're right!  

Sending you Good luck vibes, Karalee. :thumbup: 

I have some more I'll post over the next few days. Gotta get to scanning.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 2, 2005)

wow..nice process!

:edit:
...2nd one is too good.. I just spent a considerable amount of time glued to it! . Perfect timing and solid composition!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Dec 2, 2005)

They look like old time postcards!  I like!  (BIG compliment since I am an avid postcard collector!)


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## BT28 (Dec 22, 2005)

That first one is really impressive!


----------



## markc (Dec 22, 2005)

I usually don't care for negative images, but I think these are pretty darn cool, especially the first one.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this? Oh yea...I'm a film idiot...and don't come in here that often :blushing: 

Terri, these are great! The lines in #1 are super and catching the roller coaster in #2 makes that one. Of course, I don't have a clue as to how you did it, since you're speaking some foreign language and all...but I love em! Great process :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the kind words, everyone!  

Woodsac, it's not a foreign language, promise.  Just different equipment and processes. You should drop in here more often, we have a lot of talented alt-freaks here. 

Mark, I believe what makes these negatives work is that they're color infrared - they have a quality to them I just found irresistable, and had to see what I could do with them!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you sure you've done it right? Only.....

 Sorry. I just couldn't resist. I heard Mae West breathing 'give in' down my ear.


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

> Are you sure you've done it right? Only.....


 I know you gave in to this impulse just to get this lashing, so I will reward you. :razz:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Careful. You're lifting my emulsion.


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Careful. You're lifting my emulsion.


Of course I am. But I know when to stop. It's all in the technique, you know? 









My thread is officially sullied....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

And I thought it was all in the wrist. Or do you favour an alternative technique?


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And I thought it was all in the wrist. Or do you favour an alternative technique?


No no, you're confusing it with bromoil, dear. At least I fervently hope so.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

:shock: It took you _how_ long to think of a come-back?


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: It took you _how_ long to think of a come-back?


:scratch: As soon as I found time to read your last post. What's that got to do with it? 

ugh. :thumbdown: Fun time's over.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

You mean you have a life outside of TPF?
Does Chase know?


----------



## photo gal (Jan 5, 2006)

I love what you've done with these Terri!!  Excellent images!!  : )


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I love what you've done with these Terri!! Excellent images!! : )


hee hee! Found your way over here, eh?  Thanks for the kind words! :hug::


----------



## photo gal (Jan 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> hee hee! Found your way over here, eh?  Thanks for the kind words! :hug::



Yes, and I am glad I did....thank you! :hugs:


----------

